# Finally diagnosed, officially type 2 diabetes



## Martin9 (May 10, 2018)

Hi all, been finally diagnosed with type 2,(bit scary) and started on Metformin. I have managed before the drug therapy to reduce my BMs from double figures to the 6.5. -7.5 range by diet of 1200kcals/ day, and the diet has certainly reduced my fasting blood sugars, but despite an initial  weight loss of 2-3 lbs the weight has stubbornly stayed at same weight for around 5 days now, does untreated diabetes hamper weight loss..?


----------



## Martin Canty (May 10, 2018)

Welcome to the group from another Martin.....

Sounds counter intuitive but to aid weight loss (and especially as a T2) count the carbs & not calories, many of us have reduce our carb intake significantly.... My approach is to cut or reduce carb sources such as Bread, Rice, Pasta, Cereals & Starchy vegetables, instead, replacing them with green leafy vegetables grown above ground.... Avoid foods advertised for weight loss, as manufacturers put in more carbs to replace the flavor lost by reducing the fat content. Lastly don't fear the fats, they will aid you progress, good quality, avoid vegetable, corn, soy, canola oils & the such.


----------



## Martin9 (May 10, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Welcome to the group from another Martin.....
> 
> Sounds counter intuitive but to aid weight loss (and especially as a T2) count the carbs & not calories, many of us have reduce our carb intake significantly.... My approach is to cut or reduce carb sources such as Bread, Rice, Pasta, Cereals & Starchy vegetables, instead, replacing them with green leafy vegetables grown above ground.... Avoid foods advertised for weight loss, as manufacturers put in more carbs to replace the flavor lost by reducing the fat content. Lastly don't fear the fats, they will aid you progress, good quality, avoid vegetable, corn, soy, canola oils & the such.


Thank you for your advice, it's still making me freak out a bit, to replace all the starch as above with green leaves is so not gonna work ..but thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 10, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Thank you for your advice, it's still making me freak out a bit, to replace all the starch as above with green leaves is so not gonna work ..but thanks



Welcome to the forum Martin

You might find the ‘what did you eat today’ in the food section gives you ideas from a variety of different approaches, and various options people have found both satisfying and BG friendly.

Edited to add link: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/

There are literally hundreds of pages, so just dip in and out of it


----------



## DaveB (May 10, 2018)

Hi. Think Carbs not Calories as Calorie counting is of very little value for weight loss compared with Carb counting. 'Calories' have been heavily marketed globally over the years with questionable relevance as the body does not work the same as a test furnace.


----------



## Martin9 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks for the advice to all...!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 11, 2018)

Hi Martin and welcome to the forum. Ive struggled with my weight for years and have really struggle to lose weight since diagnosis (lost 7 stone in 2 and a half years before diagnosis). I don't go as low carb as some but that's through choice as I know that I wouldnt to stick to it. Ive reduced the amount of carbs that I eat and change the types of carbs to more slow release types. You have to find what is right for you for the long run.


----------



## Jeandp (May 11, 2018)

Hi @Martin9 It is a bit daunting at first, hearing about everything you shouldn't eat. But bear in mind you will be helping yourself enormously if you just cut down on the baddies aka carbohydrates. The good news is there are plenty of alternatives. So you give up your cornflakes and have bacon and eggs instead, that is good news surely (as long as you are not a veggie) you give up boring old pizza and have yummy fathead pizza, hmmm, you must try it. https://www.ditchthecarbs.com/fat-head-pizza/  Stop having same old, same old ice cream and replace it with fresh berries and thick double cream.

Is it sounding better now? I hope so. It worked for me so it can work for you. Good luck!!


----------



## Martin9 (May 11, 2018)

Hi Jeandp
Thanks for interesting answer is cutting out the carbs(baddies) good for the diabetes side of things or the weight loss side or could be good for both I suppose....?


----------



## Drummer (May 11, 2018)

I used low carbing to control BG levels and got down to normal, and then realised that I'd lost over 40 lb without trying - so I can only recommend ditching the high starch and sugary foods and roasting some meat or other protein source of choice, and then adding in some delicious low carb foods to go with it.
On the menu tonight is lamb with courgettes and mushrooms plus a large salad and then jelly and cream, with berries if I can find any in the freezer (they hide under all the pork beef and lamb and the fish and chicken and all the frozen veges)
For most type twos low carb is a normalizing diet, as it lowers the insulin over production and allows weightloss as well as sorting out blood glucose levels.


----------



## Martin9 (May 11, 2018)

Thanks Drummer..!


----------



## CathyB (May 11, 2018)

Hi Martin9, I’m also type 2 and have chosen the low carb path, I’ve never been happier, my bloods came down from a starting point of 22 to an average of 5 to 6 and my weight is dropping.  I love a good salad but I also am finding a variety of stir fry veg using things like asparagus, mushrooms, courgette then add a little red pepper for colour, Chinese cabbage......anything that grows above ground gets thrown in at some point.  I’m exploring different kinds of omelette fillings and eating full fat Greek yoghurt or sugar free jelly as a desert.  The only carb I do have for convenience is Burgen bread, they do a small loaf where the slices are not quite as big as a full size loaf, I use that for toast on early mornings or a sandwich on the go  best advice I was given was to test, that way you learn what works for you or doesn’t.  I was having a few raspberry with my yoghurt but my bg kept spiking, I removed the fruit and was fine.....!  It really isn’t anywhere near as hard as I thought it would be


----------



## Jeandp (May 11, 2018)

I cut carbs to help with diabetes and lost lots of weight without even trying.


----------



## Martin9 (May 12, 2018)

Ok thanks peeps, this morning I changed my normal 2 weetabix breakfast to poached egg and small peice wholemeal toast
Weetabix x 2 = 25.8g carbs plus the semi skimmed milk ! (around 5g carbs)
Egg & toast. =    8.9g carbs 

Hope this helps thanks all for your advice ..!


----------



## Jeandp (May 12, 2018)

The only way you will know if it is OK for you is to test. Test before eating then again 2 hours after, if there is no spike then that food is ok for you. 

I can tolerate Weetabix protein, 1 only, with almond milk. Also Burgen bread is fine for me but not wholemeal. We are all different though.


----------



## Martin9 (May 12, 2018)

Thanks Jeandp, my before breakfast BG was 6.0, so will maybe check after, but it took 3 stabs at different fingers before I got a big enough  blood sample for testing, bit loathe to do again ..


----------



## Jeandp (May 12, 2018)

Have you got the "stabber" on a high enough setting? Read this http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/painless-pricks.html hope it works.

6 before breakfast is a good level. Well done!


----------



## Martin9 (May 12, 2018)

Thanks Jeandp
My stabber is on 4.5 there's only one higher setting i.e. 5 on my stabber, I'm trying not to go final setting already ..but thanks for your advice & encouragement it's all new to me this !


----------



## Jeandp (May 12, 2018)

We have all been there and I for one am still learning. My before breakfast reading was 9.2!! Hope painless pricks helps.


----------



## Martin9 (May 13, 2018)

Been in my local Tesco looking for Burgen bread no luck


----------



## Jeandp (May 13, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Been in my local Tesco looking for Burgen bread no luck


They have it in Asda for £1, Morrisons about £1.43.


----------



## Martin9 (May 13, 2018)

Don't have an Asda, will try our local Morrisons tho' ..


----------



## Brando77 (May 13, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> They have it in Asda for £1, Morrisons about £1.43.


Damnit, I get mine from Morrisons and Asdas around the corner. Coulda gone on a cruise with the difference....well....coupla trips on the Woolwich ferry with a Starbucks latte maybe.


----------



## CathyB (May 13, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Been in my local Tesco looking for Burgen bread no luck


Sainsbury’s definitely sell it if you have one near you?


----------



## Martin9 (May 13, 2018)

No Sainsbury's either sadly ..


----------



## Martin9 (May 14, 2018)

Nope none in Morrisons either, Scotland has a way to go for healthier alternatives..!


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 14, 2018)

Co-op?


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Been in my local Tesco looking for Burgen bread no luck


The best place to get Burgen is Morrisons...Sainsbury's or Waitrose if you have any of those supermarkets near enough.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Co-op?


Some Co-Ops stock it many don't Mark...I could usually get it at our local one...until the changed it to McColls!...the last ones I bought were from Sainsburys.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> No Sainsbury's either sadly ..


Can you do an online shop with either Morrisons or Sainsburys...Tescos do have an own label high protein bread...the smaller loaf...its roughly about 9carbs per slice...and a little crumbly but it tasted good.


----------



## grovesy (May 14, 2018)

My nearest 2 co-op's stopped selling it a couple of years ago. My Sainsbury's  usually have but don't have lots despite being a big store.


----------



## Jeandp (May 14, 2018)

I'd say the best place for Burgen bread is Asda. They have always had stock when I have been (unlike Morrisons) and it's only £1.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 14, 2018)

Morrison's do a high protein loaf that some on here are fine with, though I've never tried it.  There is also Hovis Lower Carb but that is quite hard to get hold of.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Morrison's do a high protein loaf that some on here are fine with, though I've never tried it.  There is also Hovis Lower Carb but that is quite hard to get hold of.


I didn't know Morrisons make their own high protein...I pass a massive Morrisons on the way to the hospital...have an appointment there Wednesday...will have a look for it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 14, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I didn't know Morrisons make their own high protein...I pass a massive Morrisons on the way to the hospital...have an appointment there Wednesday...will have a look for it.


It's not a freshly baked one, it's with all the regular sliced stuff.


----------



## Martin9 (May 14, 2018)

I haven't managed to find the Burgens here yet,  but HER who shall be obeyed wants to go a trip to Carlisle, our nearest city, over the border in Engerlund to spend some Debenhams vouchers, so maybe find some in ASDA Carlisle..here's hoping


----------



## Martin9 (May 16, 2018)

Got some finally, haven't tasted it yet tho' ....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 16, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Got some finally, haven't tasted it yet tho' ....



Hope you like it after all that effort Martin!!


----------



## Martin9 (May 16, 2018)

Thanks @everydayupsanddowns , my partner wanted to visit Carlisle anyway to spend her Debenhams vouchers, we just popped into Asda on way back and yes finally a Burgens loaf ...


----------



## Martin9 (May 16, 2018)

Looking at the carbs on this burgen loaf, wondering why it's recommended..


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 16, 2018)

Per slice it's around 12g carb when your average loaf is nearly double that.  But it's also very high in fibre which slows the carbs down.  I've found this kinder to by BG than any other bread.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 16, 2018)

You must be thinking of doorstep slices there Mark!  'Normal' bread is usually around 15-17g carb.  Aldi wholemeal, which I have is 17g CHO per slice.


----------



## Martin9 (May 16, 2018)

Thks @Mark Parrott ..hope I like it..


----------



## Martin9 (May 16, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> You must be thinking of doorstep slices there Mark!  'Normal' bread is usually around 15-17g carb.  Aldi wholemeal, which I have is 17g CHO per slice.


And I been eating thin hovis wholemeal slices at 11g, must admit tho, the burgen loaf looks thicker ..if I can eat thicker bread it's gonna help


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 16, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> And I been eating thin hovis wholemeal slices at 11g, must admit tho, the burgen loaf looks thicker ..if I can eat thicker bread it's gonna help



Yes, Burgen is a still a wheat flour bread that also contains some soya flour and linseed that means it's lower carb compared to normal wholemeal bread for those looking for that. It is nice on the occasions I've had it but pricey though compared to the 43p per loaf I pay.


----------



## Martin9 (May 16, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> And I been eating thin hovis wholemeal slices at 11g, must admit tho, the burgen loaf looks thicker ..if I can eat thicker bread it's gonna help


Oo no , the smaller Burgen loaf is only 9.1g as opposed to 11g on the very thin Hovis wholemeal .. so I'm wrong gram for gram Burgen wins..


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 16, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> You must be thinking of doorstep slices there Mark!  'Normal' bread is usually around 15-17g carb.  Aldi wholemeal, which I have is 17g CHO per slice.


A recent seeded loaf my wife bought from Aldi was 23g carb per slice.  They were quite large slices though, but you still need two to make a sandwich.  A normal square loaf is usually around 15-18g carb per slice.


----------



## Beck S (May 17, 2018)

As Mark Parrott mentioned up the top, the higher fibre content can really help by slowing down the carb absorption.  I used to eat the Hovis Lower Carb bread until my local Tesco stopped selling it   It was good stuff.  Now I tend to go with Hovis Wholemeal Granary as it doesn't do my BG levels any real damage.


----------



## Martin9 (May 19, 2018)

Quick peice of advice totally off topic, I see you guys mostly have info about your diagnosis date, diabetes type, meds etc etc..i take it you don't have to type all that every time , so how do you attach the info to your posts..?.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 19, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Quick peice of advice totally off topic, I see you guys mostly have info about your diagnosis date, diabetes type, meds etc etc..i take it you don't have to type all that every time , so how do you attach the info to your posts..?.



Take a look in the user control panel (eg click your username in the blue bar at the top of the screen on phone). You can then add details as your ‘signature’.


----------



## Martin9 (May 20, 2018)

@everydayupsanddowns  thanks..!


----------



## Brando77 (May 20, 2018)

Y


Mark Parrott said:


> A recent seeded loaf my wife bought from Aldi was 23g carb per slice.  They were quite large slices though, but you still need two to make a sandwich.  A normal square loaf is usually around 15-18g carb per slice.


You could make 1/2 a sandwich and fill it up with 4 Sausages, 6rashers of bacon, 3 eggs, lettuce, tomatoes, mushrooms....be careful though, if it topples it could kill a pet or small child


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> Y
> 
> You could make 1/2 a sandwich and fill it up with 4 Sausages, 6rashers of bacon, 3 eggs, lettuce, tomatoes, mushrooms....be careful though, if it topples it could kill a pet or small child


Made me laugh Brando.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Thks @Mark Parrott ..hope I like it..


Martin...you can make your own...around 4 to 5 carbs a slice...then eat more bread.


----------



## Martin9 (May 20, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Martin...you can make your own...around 4 to 5 carbs a slice...then eat more bread.


Baking my own bread sounds like hard work... !!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 20, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Baking my own bread sounds like hard work... !!


Its not Martin...it really couldn't be easier...once you get all the ingredients together...honest.


----------

